# 

## xtea

Ile w waszych rejonach bierze elektryk za poprowadzenie instalacji inteligentnej wg. schematu w nowo budowanym domu?

Mam na myśli alarmówkę, gniazda, światło, RGB, ethernet, TV, temperatury, ogrzewanie, sterowanie kotłownią, rekuperatorem, domofony, bramy, wszystko... Czyli ile to wychodzi u was?

U mnie w okolicy ceny są za punkt liczony tak:
Każde 10m położonego kabla to punkt zakończony puszką.
Czyli poczwórne gniazdo na 20m kabla to 2 punkty + wliczona 1 puszka + dopłata za 3 puszki.

Sama robocizna około 20PLN od punktu liczonego j.w. plus każda puszka dodatkowa 10PLN. Materiał zapewniam ja.
Oczywiście osobno dochodzi obszycie rozdzielni.

----------


## Andrzey_

> Ile w waszych rejonach bierze elektryk za poprowadzenie instalacji inteligentnej wg. schematu w nowo budowanym domu?


Każdy elektryk liczy to inaczej i u jednego włączniki są punktem, u innego nie. Jeszcze inny za puszki łączone policzy 50% ceny.

Jeżeli masz projekt to daj do wyceny całość. Określ tylko jak sobie życzysz prowadzić np. posadzkami i tylko wyprowadzenia na ściany w bruzdach.

----------


## xtea

Piszcie konkretnie. Ile za co chcą Wasi elektrycy, jak sobie liczą punkty i ile ten punkt kosztuje PLN-ów.
Niektórzy chcą dawać swój materiał ale lepiej materiał kupić samemu, bo elektryk przytnie niepotrzebnie na kablu.

W mieszkaniu na Śląsku przykładowo jeden elektryk zaoferował, że chce za każdą puszkę czy zakończenie kabla 35 PLN za robociznę bez względu ile metrów kabla będzie w każdym obwodzie. Czyli za podwójne gniazdo TV czy ETH chce po 70 PLN, za czujkę ruchu 35 PLN, za lampę 35 i za wyłącznik 35. Każdy koniec kabla 35 PLN.

----------


## Andrzey_

> Piszcie konkretnie. Ile za co chcą Wasi elektrycy, jak sobie liczą punkty i ile ten punkt kosztuje PLN-ów.


Powtórzę się, bo chcesz popełnić błąd  :smile: . Jeżeli chcesz uniknąć problemów to wyceń samą robociznę za cały projekt. Nie sugeruj się ceną za punkt. To jest nieporównywalne, bo nie wiadomo co się pod tym pojęciem kryje u danego elektryka. Później jak dojdzie do rozliczenia to się zdziwisz.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Piszcie konkretnie. Ile za co chcą Wasi elektrycy, jak sobie liczą punkty i ile ten punkt kosztuje PLN-ów.


Czy to problem wpisać w google "cennik usług elektrycznych"?




> Niektórzy chcą dawać swój materiał ale lepiej materiał kupić samemu, bo elektryk przytnie niepotrzebnie na kablu.


Elektryk jeśli ma zgłoszoną działalność (tak powinno być) ma niższe ceny niż klient końcowy. A czy to coś złego że elektryk "przytnie" na kablu?




> W mieszkaniu na Śląsku przykładowo jeden elektryk zaoferował, że chce za każdą puszkę czy zakończenie kabla 35 PLN za robociznę bez względu ile metrów kabla będzie w każdym obwodzie. Czyli za podwójne gniazdo TV czy ETH chce po 70 PLN, za czujkę ruchu 35 PLN, za lampę 35 i za wyłącznik 35. Każdy koniec kabla 35 PLN.


To nie są wygórowane ceny. Oczywiście jak przychodzi elektryk Zenek na emeryturze z niezgłoszoną działalnością to może sobie pozwolić na 10 zł za punkt i przy okazji schrzanić rynek cenowy. Na szczęście elektryk Zenek nie zna się na inteligentnej automatyce więc na dzień dzisiejszy nie jest w stanie schrzanić rynku automatyki. Elektryk Zenek często też jest w stanie schrzanić samą instalację a o gwarancji zapomnij, ale biorąc kogoś po takich cenach trzeba się z tym liczyć.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ile w waszych rejonach bierze elektryk za poprowadzenie instalacji inteligentnej wg. schematu w nowo budowanym domu?


Powiedz mi mistrzu @palacz997 jakim cudem elektryk biorący 85 PLN od punktu wycenia instalację na 6200 PLN, a elektryk biorący 24 PLN od punktu wycenia na 6500 PLN. Wycena dotyczy klasycznej instalacji dokładnie tego samego obiektu i tylu samo tzw. punktów z kwietnia 2016?
Wytłumacz mi też jakim cudem na elektryka biorącego 90 PLN od punktu plus materiał trzeba czekać 2-3 miesiące, a elektryk biorący 20 PLN nie ma pracy? Sytuacja dotyczy elektryków z jednej miejscowości.




> Mam na myśli alarmówkę, gniazda, światło, RGB, ethernet, TV, temperatury, ogrzewanie, sterowanie kotłownią, rekuperatorem, domofony, bramy, wszystko... Czyli ile to wychodzi u was?


A to niby w  jakim celu?



> U mnie w okolicy ceny są za punkt liczony tak:
> Każde 10m położonego kabla to punkt zakończony puszką.


Jak mam wycenić gniazdo zewnętrzne, kiedy jedno jest 5m od rozdzielni, a drugi 30 m i trzeba przejść przez cały budynek?

----------


## xtea

Ja nie chcę polemizować tylko pytam jakie są ceny robocizny i kto co usłyszał od elektryka chcącego podjąć się wykonania instalacji.
I czym jest ten punkt?

----------


## dendrytus

> I czym jest ten punkt?


Nie istnieje definicja punktu, więc nie można określić jego ceny.

----------


## kasprzyk

Coś z tą definicją punktu jest na rzeczy.
Przyjmujemy punkty jako:
1-sza puszka pod gniazdo 1x100%   kolejna puszka w typie łączonym 1x50% ceny     inna cena będzie dla "standardowej" instalacji, inna, jeżeli ktoś zażyczy sobie każde z gniazd oddzielnie prowadzić do rozdzielnicy głównej.
wypust oświetleniowy 1szy cena x 100%, kolejny x50% - np. przygotowanie przewodów pod "oczka" w łazience.
Instalacja alarmowa - każdy wypust x100% ceny   (np. 5 czujek, jeden sygnalizator, linia tel. manip., zasil. centr. - razem 9pkt)
Instalacja antenowa - każdy wypust x100% ceny
Oczywiście cena uzależniona jest od warunków lokalnych, wliczony jest w nią projekt (rysunek) z usytuowaniem punktów elektrycznych, dokumentacja powykonawcza, pomiary instalacji z protokołem odbioru. Wykańczanie inst. - montaż tzw. biały - osobna wycena.

----------


## xtea

> Coś z tą definicją punktu jest na rzeczy.


Jest na rzeczy. To w takim razie piszcie ile kosztowała robocizna przy ilu metrach kwadratowych domu. Ile wyniosła całkowita wycena i ogólnie za jakie rodzaje obwodów?

----------


## dendrytus

> Jest na rzeczy. To w takim razie piszcie ile kosztowała robocizna przy ilu metrach kwadratowych domu. Ile wyniosła całkowita wycena i ogólnie za jakie rodzaje obwodów?


UAHHAHA. Po co? Co metry kwadratowe mają do kosztów instalacji? 
Robiłem sypialnie 20-30m2 z 8 obwodami świetlnymi. 
Robiłem korytarze/przedpokoje z 10 obwodami.
Każdy ID jest szyty na miarę, jak porządny garnitur

----------


## xtea

Cena za garnitur na miarę jest zwykle taka sama u krawca. Może różni się materiał ale za uszycie ile?
Przedstaw swój cennik.

----------


## dendrytus

> Cena za garnitur na miarę jest zwykle taka sama u krawca. Może różni się materiał ale za uszycie ile? .


Wszyscy krawcy w danym mieście mają takie same ceny? Od kiedy?



> Przedstaw swój cennik.


200 PLN + Vat  za godzinę.
Ceny za projekt od 6000 PLN +Vat.

----------


## xtea

> Wszyscy krawcy w danym mieście mają takie same ceny? Od kiedy?
> 
> 200 PLN + Vat  za godzinę.
> Ceny za projekt od 6000 PLN +Vat.


To są ceny z górnej półki ale racjonalne. Kilka tysięcy za projekt instalacji w domku średniej wielkości - tyle to kosztuje. Ja już nie płacę, bo projektuję sam.

Natomiast 200zł za godzinę roboczą  to więcej niż bierze programista. Ale jak masz pracowników to średnia stawka.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja już nie płacę, bo projektuję sam.


Twoje mapy, twój cyrk.




> Batomiast 200zł za godzinę roboczą to więcej niż bierze programista.


I co z tego wynika?
Dealer narkotyków zarabia tyle, co ja i programista razem wzięci. 
Znam ze trzech programistów, żaden nie zarabia ponad 20 tys. PLN miesięcznie.

PS.
Ja nie narzekam.

----------


## dejna

W okolicy Warszawy buduje się kolega. Cena za punkt 75zł z materiałem. W PL już nie mieszkam, mieszkam w UK i nie mogę pozbyć się nieruchomości, bo ceny są poniżej ceny budowy. Może napiszę artykuł jak to wygląda w UK, a mieszkam już tu trzeci rok.

----------


## xtea

Rozmawiałem z człowiekiem trudniącym się niewielką developerką. Buduje po kilka domków, szeregowiec czy bliźniaki i sprzedaje. Pytałem go czemu nie robi instalacji żeby miała namiastkę automatyki albo aby w ogóle dało się założyć najprostrzy sterownik. On mi na to, że nawet nie robi instalacji pod alarm gdyż liczy się uzysk z metra kwadratowego. Jak przekroczy koszty to będzie kłopot ze sprzedażą.
Nie łudźmy sie, cała ta opowiastka o IB to mżonka.
Ci z nas, którzy rozumieją zagadnienie nie kupią nic gotowego ani nie zapłacą 75zł za punkt.

Pozostaje jeszcze wąska grupa milionerów i chyba o tych jest ta cała wrzawa tym na forum i dyskusje o wyższości systemu nad systemem, gotowym oczywiście za nie wiadomo ile z usługami za nie wiadomo ile. Ale to są jednostki, często przestępcy szastający wyłudzonym VAT-em.
Przeciętny świadomy kowalski kupi sobie sterownik PLC, a kable połączy sam i będzie to tak samo dobre jak gotowy system.

Ciężko zarobionych pieniędzy, nawet dużych nie wydaje się tak po prostu. Niekiedy szkoda na samochód wyższej marki, a niekiedy mimo dużej firmy nie ma się dochodów jak by się wydawało.

----------


## APZ

:jaw drop: 
Chłopaki wiecie kiedy to zejdzie pod strzechy? 
Kiedy wasze ceny zejdą do tych jakie są wstanie zapłacić ludzie mieszkający pod tymi strzechami. 
Zaraz będą gromy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## xtea

> Chłopaki wiecie kiedy to zejdzie pod strzechy? 
> Kiedy wasze ceny zejdą do tych jakie są wstanie zapłacić ludzie mieszkający pod tymi strzechami. 
> Zaraz będą gromy.
> Pozdrawiam


Żadnych gromów, ja Ciebie popieram w 100%. Zrobienie instalacji kosztuje mnie tyle co pensja pracowanika. Za tyle można wynająć kogoś kto poprzybija przewody wg. schematu. Czyli na rękę 2-2.5 tys. Do tego koszt materiału.
Na pewno nie 75 PLN od punktu. Ma się gość wyrobić z robotą w miesiąc. Jak będzie ich więcej to odpowiednio szybciej.

----------


## APZ

U mnie był ryczałt za wszystkie instalacje. 
Każdy dodatkowy punkt 15zł przy założeniu, że robota idzie z marszu. Bez dodatkowych dojazdów.
Alarm w ryczałcie około 2000 zł 8 czujników pir, 11 rolet. Kontraktony, kamera, + dwa urządzenia sterowane on/off. Instalacja na satelu wrl128 ma być sterowanie przez app. Jakiś bajerancki wyświetlacz dotykowy ( tutaj dodatkowa trudność - programowanie ). Materiał po mojej stronie ( instalator oszalał z cenami )

Aby z kimś dogadać się na ryczałt trzeba mieć dobrze zrobiony szkic instalacji - wszystko przemyślane. Można zastrzec od razu ile kosztuje dodatkowy punkt, jeżeli coś wyskoczy. U mnie instalatorzy nie narzekali. Ważne jest żeby wiedzieć co się chce. Tak ma być i koniec. A nie rano mąż ustalił jedno, przyjedzie kobieta i 80% do poprawy.

----------


## APZ

U mnie był ryczałt za wszystkie instalacje. 
Każdy dodatkowy punkt 15zł przy założeniu, że robota idzie z marszu. Bez dodatkowych dojazdów.
Alarm w ryczałcie około 2000 zł 8 czujników pir, 11 rolet. Kontraktony, kamera, + dwa urządzenia sterowane on/off. Instalacja na satelu wrl128 ma być sterowanie przez app. Jakiś bajerancki wyświetlacz dotykowy ( tutaj dodatkowa trudność - programowanie ). Materiał po mojej stronie ( instalator oszalał z cenami )

Aby z kimś dogadać się na ryczałt trzeba mieć dobrze zrobiony szkic instalacji - wszystko przemyślane. Można zastrzec od razu ile kosztuje dodatkowy punkt, jeżeli coś wyskoczy. U mnie instalatorzy nie narzekali. Ważne jest żeby wiedzieć co się chce. Tak ma być i koniec. A nie rano mąż ustalił jedno, przyjedzie kobieta i 80% do poprawy.

----------


## Andrzey_

> Za tyle można wynająć kogoś kto poprzybija przewody wg. schematu. Czyli na rękę 2-2.5 tys. Do tego koszt materiału.
> Na pewno nie 75 PLN od punktu. Ma się gość wyrobić z robotą w miesiąc.


Myślałem, że szukasz porady ale widzę jak liczysz komuś ile ma zarobić i jak powie więcej to masz do niego żal.
Zrób sobie sam instalację, będziesz miał za 0zł i oszczędź nam dyskusji o cenach robocizny  :wink: .

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Żadnych gromów, ja Ciebie popieram w 100%. Zrobienie instalacji kosztuje mnie tyle co pensja pracowanika. Za tyle można wynająć kogoś kto poprzybija przewody wg. schematu. Czyli na rękę 2-2.5 tys. Do tego koszt materiału.
> Na pewno nie 75 PLN od punktu. Ma się gość wyrobić z robotą w miesiąc. Jak będzie ich więcej to odpowiednio szybciej.


Dobrze zrozumiałem, ma do ciebie przyjść instalator który zrobi ci instalację elektryczną za 2 do 2,5 tys w miesiąc? Zakładam że raczej nie wiesz co to takiego jest ta "własna działalność gospodarcza"? Pewnie też nie wiesz co to takiego podatek dochodowy, VAT, ZUS, urlop, chorobowe, utrzymanie stanowiska pracy, dojazd i szereg innych czynników. Bo gdybyś wiedział to szybko policzyłbyś że te 2,5 tys. starczy zaledwie na opłaty. Pozostaje mi mieć nadzieję że nie jesteś aż takim ignorantem że miałeś na myśli emeryta pracującego na czarno, choć mam co do tego wątpliwości.




> Przeciętny świadomy kowalski kupi sobie sterownik PLC, a kable połączy sam i będzie to tak samo dobre jak gotowy system.


Ale po co skoro dedykowane systemy są tańsze od firmowego PLC, lub w podobnych cenach (może niewiele droższe) od tego chińskiego który sprzedajesz?

----------


## xtea

Mówisz działalność gospodarcza.... Ale mało kogo stać na kogoś z działalnością gospodarczą. Wolą Tomka i Romka z ogłoszenia. Nie muszą wiele umieć byle wykonali fizyczną pracę. Kable połączy się samemu. Większość inwestorów sama pracuje na etatach i ich po prostu nie stać na płacenie kilka razy tyle.

----------


## ElemenT

Ja miałem elektryka z ceną za punkt, z objaśnieniem co jest punktem - cena z materiałem za pkt 60zł. Umówiłem się że wszystkie materiały po mojej stronie, a potem odejmujemy od ceny końcowej kwotę za materiały. Elektryk miał te materiały wycenić w swojej hurtowni i taką cenę odjąć. 

Jeżeli ja zapłaciłem mniej to mój zysk, jeżeli więcej to moja strata.

Na całym domu około tysiaka taniej wyszło na materiale  :smile:

----------


## xtea

Materaił w hurtowni, po rabacie hurtownianym, kosztuje i tak więcej niż kupowany od hurtowni na Allegro. Nie wiem czemu jest taki obłęd. Nawet zakup u kilku sprzedawców i opłata za kilka przesyłek, opłaca się bardziej niż lokalna hurtownia.
W lokalnej hurtowni nie ma cen w internecie. Czasem dają cennik papierowy odbity na ksero i ciężko przefiltrować produkty do porównania. Przeważnie jest tak, że siada się u tfu "handlowca" i pod presją czasu wypytuje o produkty. Nie nawidzę takich zakupów. To jest robione celowo żeby podejmować nieprzemyślane decyzje.
Osobiście kupuję tylko w necie po wielokrotnym porównywaniu cen za te same produkty.
Teraz będę robił kilka innych rozdzielni. Elektryka wezmę jedynie do fizycznej pracy, której nie chce mi się robić samemu. Na pewno mu za punky żadne nie zapłacę.

----------


## dendrytus

> Materaił w hurtowni, po rabacie hurtownianym, kosztuje i tak więcej niż kupowany od hurtowni na Allegro.


  I co z tego?   


> Nie wiem czemu jest taki obłęd.


  Wy komuniści zawsze mieliście problem ze zrozumieniem prostej zasady, że towar kosztuje tyle za ile sprzedając jest gotów go sprzedać, a kupujący jest kupić. Nikt nie ma hurtowni dla samego faktu posiadania hurtowni. Skoro hurtownia handluje i nie bankrutuje, tzn. że są klienci zadowoleni i z cen i formy zakupów.   


> Nawet zakup u kilku sprzedawców i opłata za kilka przesyłek, opłaca się bardziej niż lokalna hurtownia.


  Widocznie niektórzy nie mają czasu na marnowanie go szukając po internecie.  


> W lokalnej hurtowni nie ma cen w internecie. Czasem dają cennik papierowy odbity na ksero i ciężko przefiltrować produkty do porównania. Przeważnie jest tak, że siada się u tfu "handlowca" i pod presją czasu wypytuje o produkty. Nie nawidzę takich zakupów. To jest robione celowo żeby podejmować nieprzemyślane decyzje.


  UHAHAHAHH. Jak zwykle bełkot komucha. Chcesz marnować swój czas, to go sobie marnuj, ale dlaczego hurtownia ma go marnować?  


> Osobiście kupuję tylko w necie po wielokrotnym porównywaniu cen za te same produkty.


  Każdy ma jakieś zboczenia i nikogo nie obchodzi jak i gdzie robisz zakupy.   


> Teraz będę robił kilka innych rozdzielni. Elektryka wezmę jedynie do fizycznej pracy, której nie chce mi się robić samemu. Na pewno mu za punky żadne nie zapłacę.


  A teraz najzabawniejsze marnowanie czasu swojego i innych, wyszukiwanie najtańszych materiałów, najtańszych i przy okazji najsłabszych elektryków, po to, aby kupić drogie chińskie sterowniki i pseudo alarm. Po prostu genialne.  Ten twój badziewny pseudo alarm jest nawet droższy od Satela Integry 128WRL.  PS. To co robisz to zwykłe dziadowanie, a nie żadna cwaniactwo. Jak na gościa pracującego w 30 letnie firmie to bida z nyndzą, panie handlarzu chińszczyzną.  PS2. Wiem jak piszemy słowo bieda i nędza.

----------


## xtea

Trzeba odróżnić 2 rzeczy.

1. Cena materiałów
2. Cena robocizny

Materiały można kupić taniej sortując ceną i odpytując hurtownie te bez cenników.
Natomiast cena robocizny u niektórych niejednokrotnie przewyższa cenę materiałów. Sterowniki czy osprzęt wybierasz taki jak akurat pasuje. Na robociźnie właśnie można się najbardziej przejechać. Taki sterownik PLC2011 czy Siemens to serce systemu i stanowi jednostkę. Różnica w cenie to dosłownie cena 2-3 punktów u elektryka. Przy setkach punktów nie ma znaczenia. Natomiast to czy zapłacę elektrykowi tyle czy tyle ma większe znaczenie.

Zasada jest taka, że

1. Instalację trzeba zaplanować i zaprojektować
2. Kupić osprzęt modułowy i kable
3. Wykonać okablowanie
4. Obszyć rozdzielnię
5. Kupić PLC z wyboru, taki jak nam pasuje

Ta cena i rodzaj PLC to ułamek kosztów całości. Przy gotowym systemie klamka zapadła. Zobacz Autorusa z naszego forum. Najpierw chciał robić na PLC, sprzedał, później zamontowali mu gotowy system, a on teraz go wyprzedaje po kawałku. Pytam co było nie tak z gotowym systemem?

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...mianie-systemu

Jak zrobisz instalację pod PLC to sam sterownik możesz wymieniać na inny model lub możesz rozbudować sterownikiem innej firmy.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Mówisz działalność gospodarcza.... Ale mało kogo stać na kogoś z działalnością gospodarczą. Wolą Tomka i Romka z ogłoszenia. Nie muszą wiele umieć byle wykonali fizyczną pracę. Kable połączy się samemu. Większość inwestorów sama pracuje na etatach i ich po prostu nie stać na płacenie kilka razy tyle.


Czyli jednak  :smile:   Swoją drogą ciekawe na jakim etacie pracowałby inwestor o którym piszesz gdyby jego szef też chodził po klientach bez zgłoszonej działalności gospodarczej. 




> Osobiście kupuję tylko w necie po wielokrotnym porównywaniu cen za te same produkty.


Na szczęście są ludzie którzy mają ważniejsze rzeczy do roboty niż skanowanie internetu dla oszczędności paru groszy po to żeby potem mieć problemy z ewentualną reklamacją




> Teraz będę robił kilka innych rozdzielni. Elektryka wezmę jedynie do fizycznej pracy, której nie chce mi się robić samemu. Na pewno mu za punky żadne nie zapłacę.


Cieszymy się razem z tobą twoim szczęściem że znalazłeś zawodowego elektryka który będzie pracował dla ciebie za free. Jak już będzie wolny chętnie zatrudnię  :smile:

----------


## xtea

> Na szczęście są ludzie którzy mają ważniejsze rzeczy do roboty niż skanowanie internetu dla oszczędności paru groszy po to żeby potem mieć problemy z ewentualną reklamacją
> 
> Cieszymy się razem z tobą twoim szczęściem że znalazłeś zawodowego elektryka który będzie pracował dla ciebie za free. Jak już będzie wolny chętnie zatrudnię


Ja wiem, robisz tylko dla milionerów, którzy nie liczą się z kasą. Szczególnie w kraju gdzie większość domów to budowy na kredyt. Nie ściemniaj, bo nikt nie uwierzy. Jak będziesz w Castoramie i podobnych marketach to zwróć uwagę jak ludzie chodzą z wydrukami i telefonami i porównują ceny wszystkiego. Posłuchaj co mówią między sobą zaglądając w te swoje ściągawki z cenami z innych sklepów i z Allegro, Ceneo itp.
Tak się właśnie odbywają zakupy wszystkiego. Byłem w jednym z marketów kilka dni temu i chciałem kupić głupie bezpieczniki S-ki. Nie kupiłem żadnego, bo były 2-3 razy droższe niż w necie. Różnicówki, przekażniki, styczniki? Zapomnij. Nawet kabel do sznurowania rozdzielni taki LgY w rolkach po 20m kosztował tyle co na Allegro za 100m.
Za trochę drobiazgów, które chciałem kupić bym przepłacił ponad 1000 PLN-ów. Kupiłem tylko rękawiczki wampirki za 5 PLN jedną parę. Na Allegro są po 1 PLN !

Co do robocizny to nie musi być elektryk. Mało kto z was "elektryków" jakąkolwiek skończył szkołę w tym kierunku. Wystarczy ktokolwiek kto sumiennie przymocuje przewody wg rysunku i dalej nie będzie potrzebny.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Ja wiem, robisz tylko dla milionerów, którzy nie liczą się z kasą. Szczególnie w kraju gdzie większość domów to budowy na kredyt.


Robię zarówno dla milionerów, jak i dla bardziej poukładanego Kowalskiego. Mniej poukładany Kowalski w tym kraju jak na razie nie myśli o inteligentnej automatyce bo nikt go nie wyprowadził z błędu że nie kosztuje to fortuny.




> Jak będziesz w Castoramie i podobnych marketach to zwróć uwagę jak ludzie chodzą z wydrukami i telefonami i porównują ceny wszystkiego. Posłuchaj co mówią między sobą zaglądając w te swoje ściągawki z cenami z innych sklepów i z Allegro, Ceneo itp.
> Tak się właśnie odbywają zakupy wszystkiego. Byłem w jednym z marketów kilka dni temu i chciałem kupić głupie bezpieczniki S-ki. Nie kupiłem żadnego, bo były 2-3 razy droższe niż w necie. Różnicówki, przekażniki, styczniki? Zapomnij. Nawet kabel do sznurowania rozdzielni taki LgY w rolkach po 20m kosztował tyle co na Allegro za 100m.
> Za trochę drobiazgów, które chciałem kupić bym przepłacił ponad 1000 PLN-ów. Kupiłem tylko rękawiczki wampirki za 5 PLN jedną parę. Na Allegro są po 1 PLN !


A kto każe Ci iść po materiały na instalację elektryczną do Castoramy, Obi czy Praktikera? W zwykłej hurtowni elektrycznej masz kilka razy taniej niż w sklepie który wymieniłeś. Nie będąc elektrykiem, elektryk ma jeszcze taniej i słusznie.




> Co do robocizny to nie musi być elektryk. Mało kto z was "elektryków" jakąkolwiek skończył szkołę w tym kierunku. Wystarczy ktokolwiek kto sumiennie przymocuje przewody wg rysunku i dalej nie będzie potrzebny.


Masz rację, nie jestem elektrykiem skończyłem elektronikę. Elektryków zatrudniam, tak samo jak i elektroników. Zawodowych, znających się na rzeczy, takich którzy ani mnie ani klientowi nie będą wciskać kitów. Zatrudniam ich legalnie, tak żeby nie musieli po godzinach chodzić do ciebie okablowywać instalacji za 2 tysiące.

----------


## xtea

> Zatrudniam ich legalnie, tak żeby nie musieli po godzinach chodzić do ciebie okablowywać instalacji za 2 tysiące.


Na pewno chodzą po godzinach robić u innych.

----------


## dendrytus

> Ja wiem, robisz tylko dla milionerów, którzy nie liczą się z kasą. Szczególnie w kraju gdzie większość domów to budowy na kredyt. Nie ściemniaj, bo nikt nie uwierzy.


Skoro większość domów jest na kredyt, to czemu namawiasz ludzi, aby marnowali kasę na chiński drogi sterownik, skoro Satel Versa + Sterbox czy Satel Versa +Grenton są tańsze i bez porównania lepsze od chińskich sterowników, a do tego polskie. 
Oba mają apki dla androida i iOs-a, które pobierasz z oficjalnego sklepu, a nie musisz sobie pisać lub wgrywać w jakiś dziwny sposób.





> Jak będziesz w Castoramie i podobnych marketach to zwróć uwagę jak ludzie chodzą z wydrukami i telefonami i porównują ceny wszystkiego. Posłuchaj co mówią między sobą zaglądając w te swoje ściągawki z cenami z innych sklepów i z Allegro, Ceneo itp.


Bywam i nigdy nie widziałem, nawet w hipermarketach spożywczych. Jeśli już ktoś się gapi towarzyszu w paragon, to dlatego, że coś mu się nie zgadza z ceną jaką zapłacił, a ceną na półce.





> Nie kupiłem żadnego, bo były 2-3 razy droższe niż w necie.


Jak się porównuje ceny różnych firm, to tak bywa. Nie ma opcji, aby bezpiecznik np. hagera był na allegro 2 tańszy niż w hipermarkecie.




> Co do robocizny to nie musi być elektryk. Mało kto z was "elektryków" jakąkolwiek skończył szkołę w tym kierunku. Wystarczy ktokolwiek kto sumiennie przymocuje przewody wg rysunku i dalej nie będzie potrzebny.


UAHAHAHAHA. To, że ty zatrudniasz ignorantów bez szkoły, to twój problem. Chociaż wiadomo, że ignorant zawsze będzie tańszy.
Nie zdarzyło mi się, abym w mojej ponad 20 letniej karierze pracował z elektrykiem bez szkoły o kierunku elektrycznym. Nawet jak ustalałem pewne rzeczy z gośćmi od montażu kabli z ekipy elektrycznej czy alarmowej wynajętej przez inwestora, bo nie było majstra czy szefa, to na pewno byli po jakiejś szkole elektrycznej.
Instalatorzy od CCTV i SSWiN na ogół są po szkołach elektronicznych.

----------


## xtea

Co ty wygadujesz za brednie? Ja nie jestem żadnym handlarzem. Jestem tylko za tym żeby nie robić instalacji w oparciu o gotowy system ale o metodę z użyciem sterowników PLC.
Ty za to nie prowadzisz żadnej instalatorki tylko trolujesz jako ekspert w różnych niepowiązanych działach, na różnych forach i trolujesz jako ekspert na wszystkie możliwe tematy.

----------


## El*ontro

> Co ty wygadujesz za brednie? Ja nie jestem żadnym handlarzem. Jestem tylko za tym żeby nie robić instalacji w oparciu o gotowy system ale o metodę z użyciem sterowników PLC.


Chyba każdy, kto wykonuje instalacje automatyki domowej ma na początku pomysł, żeby zrobić to na PLC. Szybko jednak okazuje się, że nie jest to najlepsza droga. Sterowniki PLC świetnie nadają się do procesów technologicznych. Są też takie, które sprawdzą się w automatyce budynkowej. Ale w automatyce domowej są inne potrzeby, może kiedyś się o tym przekonasz. Na razie uparłeś się, że chiński sterownik jest najlepszy. Powodzenia.

----------


## xtea

> Chyba każdy, kto wykonuje instalacje automatyki domowej ma na początku pomysł, żeby zrobić to na PLC. Szybko jednak okazuje się, że nie jest to najlepsza droga. Sterowniki PLC świetnie nadają się do procesów technologicznych. Są też takie, które sprawdzą się w automatyce budynkowej. Ale w automatyce domowej są inne potrzeby, może kiedyś się o tym przekonasz. Na razie uparłeś się, że chiński sterownik jest najlepszy. Powodzenia.


Nie mówi,y o konkretnym PLC ale o idei.
A jakie są to inne potrzeby są w automatyce domowej, których nie możesz zrobić na PLC?
PLC przecież to takie samo coś jak gotowy system tylko pozbawiony krwiopijców, którzy będą to za użytkownika programować i nadzorować. PLC ma tak samo wejścia i wyjścia tylko nie wymaga ingerencji ze strony żadnej firmy. Robi się to samemu.

----------


## dendrytus

> Co ty wygadujesz za brednie? Ja nie jestem żadnym handlarzem. Jestem tylko za tym żeby nie robić instalacji w oparciu o gotowy system ale o metodę z użyciem sterowników PLC. Ty za to nie prowadzisz żadnej instalatorki tylko trolujesz jako ekspert w różnych niepowiązanych działach, na różnych forach i trolujesz jako ekspert na wszystkie możliwe tematy.


 Dlatego mówiłem ci, abyś poszedł na elektrodę i tam sprzedawał te swoje sterowniki. Jakoś słabo się też udzielasz na PLC-home, dobre forum o sterownikach PLC, tylko, że jakimś cudem olewają tam chińskiego handlarza.

----------


## El*ontro

> Nie mówi,y o konkretnym PLC ale o idei.
> A jakie są to inne potrzeby są w automatyce domowej, których nie możesz zrobić na PLC?


Weźmy przykład pierwszy z brzegu. Całkowicie normalna instalacja KNX, mamy przycisk 4-klawiszowy z termostatem. Zakładając, że jakimś cudem uda ci się znaleźć takie urządzenie, które pozwoli na podłączenie wszystkich sygnałów, to jak zrealizujesz takie funkcje na PLC:
- każdy klawisz włącza/wyłącza oświetlenie,
- dłuższe przytrzymanie steruje ściemnianiem,
- dioda przy klawiszu informuje o aktualnym statusie
- dostajesz informację o aktualnej temperaturze,
- wyświetlacz pokazuje temperaturę wewnętrzną, zewnętrzną oraz godzinę,
- nadrzędny sygnał przełącza tryby grzania (comfort, standby),
- w nocy podświetlenie przycisków przygasa.

Teraz pomnóż te funkcje razy ilość przycisków, np. 8 szt. (oczywiście przycisków będzie więcej, ale liczmy tylko te z termostatem). Ciekawy jestem, jakie okablowanie poprowadzisz do każdej puszki. I jak będzie ten przycisk wyglądał.

Dodam tylko, że przedstawiłem ułamek funkcjonalności.

Jak już wymyślisz, jak to wszystko połączyć, to możemy sprawdzić czas programowania.





> PLC przecież to takie samo coś jak gotowy system tylko pozbawiony krwiopijców, którzy będą to za użytkownika programować i nadzorować. PLC ma tak samo wejścia i wyjścia tylko nie wymaga ingerencji ze strony żadnej firmy. Robi się to samemu.


Znasz zasadę działania PLC i jakiegoś systemu automatyki domowej?

----------


## xtea

To wszystko robi się w programie na tablet i telefon. Nie potrzeba fizycznych, zaawansowanych przycisków rozmieszczonych na ścianach. Każdy taki przycisk kosztuje energię i trzeba do niego wstać. Jak ktoś ma chęć może powiesić sobie na ścianie tablet z Allegro za 99PLN i na nim zainstalować programik i zrobić dowolną funkcję wszystkiego.

Ale ja teraz widzę po sobie, że najlepiej jest używać własnego telefonu do obsługi wszystkiego.
Np robię sobie interfejs do sterowania w oparciu o sterowniki PLC2011.
Nic lepszego niż z ekranu telefonu nie zaprogramujesz i przyciski nie kosztują energii, nie jest to dodatkowa elektronika.

----------


## xtea

A tutaj dalszy ciąg plików.
Cały urok PLC jest taki, że jest sobie sterownik i nic więcej nie potrzeba kupować ani nikomu za nic płacić. Jak zrobię to do końca i podłączę już na gotowo to także wrzucę obrazki z telefonu i nakręcę film jak to działa. I nikt mi nie powie, że gotowy system jest lepszy.

----------


## dendrytus

> Nie potrzeba fizycznych, zaawansowanych przycisków rozmieszczonych na ścianach. Każdy taki przycisk kosztuje energię i trzeba do niego wstać. Jak ktoś ma chęć może powiesić sobie na ścianie tablet z Allegro za 99PLN i na nim zainstalować programik i zrobić dowolną funkcję wszystkiego.


UAHAHAHHAH. No tak tablet za 99PLN nie potrzebuje energii. Zużycie energii przez ten twój tablet, a włącznik KNX podany w przykładzie jest co  najmniej 10x większe. Czyli 10 włączników KNX zużyje prądu jak ten twój tablet za 99PLN. Dodatkowo włączniki nie wymagają ładowania.
Tylko jakim cudem leżący tablet może kontrolować temperaturę w kilku pomieszczeniach, czy choćby w tym, w którym leży.
Ty masz zawyły dom sterowany pilotem”, który sobie zastąpiłeś smartfonem.



> Ale ja teraz widzę po sobie, że najlepiej jest używać własnego telefonu do obsługi wszystkiego.


Trzeba być nieźle upośledzonym, aby ciągle nosić smartfona przy sobie.



> Np robię sobie interfejs do sterowania w oparciu o sterowniki PLC2011.





> Nic lepszego niż z ekranu telefonu nie zaprogramujesz i przyciski nie kosztują energii, nie jest to dodatkowa elektronika.


Czyli jak ci padnie smartfon to umarł w butach. Też fajnie. 
Oczywiście za każdym razem jak zmieniasz smartfona ,to musisz od nowa programować. 
Od początku twierdziłem, że to chińskie badziewie, jest drogie i nie wiele potrafi.




> Cały urok PLC jest taki, że jest sobie sterownik i nic więcej nie potrzeba kupować ani nikomu za nic płacić. Jak zrobię to do końca i podłączę już na gotowo to także wrzucę obrazki z telefonu i nakręcę film jak to działa.


Tylko, że w Sterboxie czy Grentonie masz więcej za mniej i też możesz sobie wszystko zrobić samemu.
A jeszcze taniej i lepiej będzie jak sobie zmontujesz sterowniki np. na arduino 
I filmik pobije rekordy oglądalności.




> I nikt mi nie powie, że gotowy system jest lepszy.


Nie ma znaczenia co ty sobie ubzdurałeś. Świat zadecydował za ciebie.

Ps.
Na zdjęciach, gdyby ktoś nie wiedział, to temperatury z serwerowni ze sklepem z chińskimi sterownikami.

----------


## xtea

Chodzi o to żeby tabletów nie używać lub używać minimalnie jak już ktoś musi. Idealnie jest używać swojego telefonu. Każdy swojego z własnymi funkcjami i scenami.
Jak padnie smartfon to zawsze jest gdzieś starszy model lub tablet w szufladzie na czas naprawy.
Elektronika, jak każda zużywa się i te przyciski będą za kilka lat nic nie warte. PLC można wymienić ale to tylko serce systemu, a nie 50 przycisków stale pozostających pod napięciem.

----------


## dendrytus

> Chodzi o to żeby tabletów nie używać lub używać minimalnie jak już ktoś musi. Idealnie jest używać swojego telefonu. Każdy swojego z własnymi funkcjami i scenami.


Tylko, po co mi smartfon, jak światło sią samo włącza a temperatura sama ustawia?
No tak, tylko że ja mam inteligentny, dom, a nie sterowany pilotem.

----------


## xtea

> Tylko, po co mi smartfon, jak światło sią samo włącza a temperatura sama ustawia?
> No tak, tylko że ja mam inteligentny, dom, a nie sterowany pilotem.


Nie każdy chce aby mu się wszystko działo samo ale na PLC to można wszystko ustawić czy ma samo czy nie.
Ty nie masz żadnego domu ani żadnej instalacji. Jesteś pospolitym trolem forumowym z ADHD  :Smile:

----------


## El*ontro

Nie znam nikogo, kto zdecydowałby się na sterowanie instalacja tylko z telefonu lub tabletu. Czasami pojawiają się takie pomysły pod wpływem tego typu wpisów na forach, ale jakoś zawsze trafiam na mądrych ludzi, którzy dają sobie to wytłumaczyć.
Wymyśliłeś sobie jakiś bezsensowny "system automatyki" i trwalsze w przekonaniu, że to ma sens. Może zobacz jak działają inne systemy.

----------


## xtea

> Nie znam nikogo, kto zdecydowałby się na sterowanie instalacja tylko z telefonu lub tabletu. Czasami pojawiają się takie pomysły pod wpływem tego typu wpisów na forach, ale jakoś zawsze trafiam na mądrych ludzi, którzy dają sobie to wytłumaczyć.
> Wymyśliłeś sobie jakiś bezsensowny "system automatyki" i trwalsze w przekonaniu, że to ma sens. Może zobacz jak działają inne systemy.


Ale PLC można zaprogramoać na wszystkie sposoby czyli aby to PLC było autonomiczne albo nie albo pół na pół.

----------


## bogasman

Panowie, przestańcie prowadzić tą bezsensowną wojenkę z xtea w kilku wątkach. Idźcie sobie gdzieś do tematu typu hydepark.

A jeśli chodzi o temat robienia zakupów samodzielnie. Ludzie są różni, niektórzy szanują swoje zarobione w trudzie i znoju pieniądze a inni nie. Ja milionerem nie jestem, ale im więcej mam pieniędzy tym bardziej je szanuję i tym ostrożniej wydaję, przez co robię zakupy podobnie jak xtea w wielu różnych sklepach, głównie przez internet. Nie uważam się przy tym za dziada biorąc pod uwagę ile oszczędziłem. To prawda, że w ramach kosztów, wymagało to godzin żmudnych analiz sklepów internetowych, kalkulacji, porównań cen i negocjacji, ale to jest jednorazowy wysiłek na kilka lat, który dawno się zwrócił. Obecnie w sklepie stacjonarnym pojawiam się w zasadzie tylko gdy mam akurat po drodze i tylko po konkretne rzeczy, których dostępność najpierw sprawdzam telefonicznie lub przez internet. Zbyt wiele razy wcześniej zdarzało  mi się, że przyjechawszy do hurtowni z listą zakupów okazywało się, że właściwie to niczego tam nie ma, albo jest towar inny nie pasujący do moich rozwiązań. Po kilkunastu miesiącach mam już sprawdzone sklepy, stąd kupuję taniej i nie mam problemów z gwarancją. Dendrytusie swoboda wyboru sprzedawcy i towaru, szczególnie gdy kryterium wyboru jest cena, to nie jest dziadowanie i komunizm, tylko wolny rynek.

Jeśli chodzi o zastosowanie PLC w domowej instalacji, jest to dobry pomysł dla osób mniej zasobnych ale posiadających baaaaaaaaaaardzo dużą ilość czasu wolnego i wyjątkowo cierpliwą żonę. Takich osób jest niestety niewiele. Oczywiście poszczególne PLC mają różne możliwości, ale w połączeniu z modułami sterowanymi poprzez RS-485, czy Ethernet da się na nich zrealizować wszystko o czym piszecie. Może nie ma takich ślicznych gotowych klocków jak do KNX, ale nie ma rzeczy nie do zastąpienia. Budujący instalację na PLC musi sobie zdawać sprawę z tego, że praktycznie wszystko będzie musiał sam wymyślać i dopasowywać do reszty przez cały cykl życia instalacji, włącznie z programowaniem. Jest się skazanym na wieczne dłubanie, a przynajmniej do czasu gdy się zrealizuje wszystkie zaplanowane funkcje. Na szczęście gdy już ogarnie się warstwę fizyczną i przychodzi czas na interfejs użytkownika z pomocą przychodzi OpenHAB, Domoticz itp, ale i tutaj czeka użytkownika programowanie, wieczne aktualizacje i usprawnienia. Niektórzy jednak, tacy jak ja, traktują to również jako hobby i kochają wiecznie coś zmieniać, uczyć się nowych rozwiązań, babrać w elektronice itd. Kto bogatemu (w cierpliwą żonę) zabroni?

----------


## El*ontro

> Panowie, przestańcie prowadzić tą bezsensowną wojenkę z xtea w kilku wątkach. Idźcie sobie gdzieś do tematu typu hydepark.
> 
> A jeśli chodzi o temat robienia zakupów samodzielnie. Ludzie są różni, niektórzy szanują swoje zarobione w trudzie i znoju pieniądze a inni nie. Ja milionerem nie jestem, ale im więcej mam pieniędzy tym bardziej je szanuję i tym ostrożniej wydaję, przez co robię zakupy podobnie jak xtea w wielu różnych sklepach, głównie przez internet. Nie uważam się przy tym za dziada biorąc pod uwagę ile oszczędziłem. To prawda, że w ramach kosztów, wymagało to godzin żmudnych analiz sklepów internetowych, kalkulacji, porównań cen i negocjacji, ale to jest jednorazowy wysiłek na kilka lat, który dawno się zwrócił. Obecnie w sklepie stacjonarnym pojawiam się w zasadzie tylko gdy mam akurat po drodze i tylko po konkretne rzeczy, których dostępność najpierw sprawdzam telefonicznie lub przez internet. Zbyt wiele razy wcześniej zdarzało  mi się, że przyjechawszy do hurtowni z listą zakupów okazywało się, że właściwie to niczego tam nie ma, albo jest towar inny nie pasujący do moich rozwiązań. Po kilkunastu miesiącach mam już sprawdzone sklepy, stąd kupuję taniej i nie mam problemów z gwarancją. Dendrytusie swoboda wyboru sprzedawcy i towaru, szczególnie gdy kryterium wyboru jest cena, to nie jest dziadowanie i komunizm, tylko wolny rynek.


Osobiście nie mam nic przeciwko temu, że ktoś sam dobierze wszystkie elementy, poszuka tego w sklepach, pojedzie, kupi i dostarczy wykonawcy. Ale nie może być tak, że inwestor żąda od wykonawcy korzystania z jego rabatów w hurtowni, czy u dostawców. W sklepie spożywczym też kupuje się produkty z jakimś narzutem. I też można kupić taniej w jednym sklepie, a w innym drożej. Jednak istnieją różne sklepy, bo ktoś może sobie cenić lepszą lokalizację lub milszą obsługę. Dlatego dziwi mnie, że firmy wykonawcze nie mogą zarabiać na sprzedaży towaru. Taka obsługa też kosztuje, co nawet sam zauważyłeś. Myślenie, że wykonawca może zarobić tylko wtedy, kiedy się ubrudził i spocił jest co najmniej głupie. Wolny rynek polega na swobodzie wyboru, a widzę, że niektóry chcieliby narzucić odgórnie takie same ceny dla każdego i w każdym miejscu. Wykonawca instalacji, który ma zarejestrowaną działalność jest takim samym dostawcą towaru, jak sklep z artykułami elektrycznymi.

----------


## xtea

> Panowie, przestańcie prowadzić tą bezsensowną wojenkę z xtea w kilku wątkach. Idźcie sobie gdzieś do tematu typu hydepark.


Dziękuję za poparcie.
Wiesz co mnie denerwuje w tym całym zamieszaniu? Traktują tych co mie mają hajsu albo liczą ile wydają jak śmieci. Tak ja się czuję idąc do hurtowni po kabel, siadam przed "handlowcem", a on we mnie ceną 2x taką. A ja patrzę w kartkę i mu mówię, że to drożej niż w sklepie detalicznym. Na to ten "handlowiec" na mnie patrzy z pogardą, że przyszedłem żebrać o niższą cenę.
To jest upokorzenie, a nie zakupy, gdzie sprzedawca mówi Ci wzrokiem, ty biedaku przecież Cię nie stać.

Z tego powodu od wielu lat nabyłem umiejętność przeszukiwania neta i porównywania cen. Razem z żoną siedzimy, szukamy i wpisujemy do libre office'a do arkusza kalkulacyjnego.

Z wykonawcami jest to samo.

Gdybym miał te 100.000 w lewej kieszeni to pewnie bym sobie kazał założyć KNX, ale ich nie mam bo płacę różne raty i niewiele mam wolnej gotówki. Z tego powodu tam gdzie mogę to kupuję i robię wszystko sam, tak samo jak robi to milion innych budujących dom czy remontujących mieszkanie.

Co do niecierpliwej żony.... instalacja na PLC działa w zasadzie od początku. Jak PLC nie ma to instalacja i tak działa tylko, że manualnie, a żonę mam po fizyce więc raczej kumatą kobietę, nie nuzę się intelektualnie  :Smile:

----------


## xtea

> Ale nie może być tak, że inwestor żąda od wykonawcy korzystania z jego rabatów w hurtowni, czy u dostawców. W sklepie


Właśnie ma być tak, że kalkulacja ma zawierać koszt materiału i robociznę rozbite na części składowe. Instalator ma zarabiać na instalacji, a nie kantować nas na materiałach. Właśnie w tym tkwi problem.
W ogóle to takie zakupy przez instalatora mają drugie dno. Usługa z materiałem prowadzi do tego, że instalator kupuje najpodlejszy i najtańszy sprzęt, kupuje gorsze kable, a sprzedaje jak te najdroższe.

----------


## dwiecegly

Wykonawca zarabia na róznicy w Vacie 23% vs 8% przy usłudze z materiałem. Mi to pasuje dopoki kupuje dobry materiał i podaje prawdziwe jego ceny. Oczywiscie to ma sens jeśli wykonawca w ogóle wystawia fakture za robote, bo jak nie to materiał najlepiej kupować samemu.

----------


## darkdarkman

A to ktoś jeszcze wycenia swoje roboty za punkt? Zawsze mnie fascynowało co to jest ten punkt i jak się go definiuje, a w zawodzie elektryka ponad dekadę już rzeźbię. 

Aaaa no i opowiem anegdotkę. Mój kolega elektronik z zamiłowania, automatyk z wykształcenia postanowił sobie zrobić inteligentny dom ze wszystkimi szykanami. Elektrozawory, siłowniki, elementy wykonawcze, układy automatycznej regulacji, sterowanie GSMem, internetem i tak dalej. Wszystko działa cudownie, tyle że żre dodatkowe 100 kWh miesięcznie.

----------


## cactus

U mnie - ślask - praktycznie wszyscy elektrycy wyceniąja się w punktach - stawki 22 do 35zł za robocizne. Materiał zwykle podają osobno tyle ile im schodzi. Miałem tez wyceny za całość (robocizna + materiał) liczoną wyłącznie za punkty- stawka około 50zł / punkt.
Za punkt uznaje sie każde gniazdko, włącznik, odbiornik prądu a także zasilanie danego kabla od strony rozdzielni. Ale na pewno o tym wiesz.

----------


## darkdarkman

Gniazdko podwójne to jeden punkt? A dwa gniazdka w podwójnej puszce to dwa punkty czy jeden (bo jedna puszka). A jak dwie puszki łączone ze sobą to już dwa punkty nie? Rozumiem też, że 4 wyłączniki pojedyncze to 4 punkty, tak samo jak 4 wyłączniki w zestawie 2 schodowe i 2 krzyżowe?  Puszki łączeniowe (o ile ktoś stosuje) to jest punkt elektryczny czy nie? I tak dalej i tak dalej.
Rozliczenie za punkt jest idiotyczne. Zwłaszcza przy instalacjach "inteligentnych".

----------


## xtea

> Wykonawca zarabia na róznicy w Vacie 23% vs 8% przy usłudze z materiałem. Mi to pasuje dopoki kupuje dobry materiał i podaje prawdziwe jego ceny. Oczywiscie to ma sens jeśli wykonawca w ogóle wystawia fakture za robote, bo jak nie to materiał najlepiej kupować samemu.


Przeważnie chcą upiec dwie pieczenie na jednym ogniu. Ci od gotowych systemów mają kabel po 5zł/metr, Elektryk często pokazuje oszukany cennik, który sam sobie napisał i wydrukował. Już nie jednego tak złapałem. Elektryk miał w segregatorze cenniki i mówił, że kable super. A zrobiłem sobie zdjęcia tych cenników - nie chciał pozwolić ale nie miał wyjścia!!!
Tak samo mnie chciał oszukać facet od ogroszeń. Oni sobie cenniki hurtowni drukują sami. Pewnie nie wszyscy ale taki jest proceder gdyż wiedzą, że inwestor chce cen za materiał i robociznę w rozbiciu.

----------


## darkdarkman

No to idź do hurtowni i sam sobie kup materiały. Co za problem? 
Aaa wiem - żadna hurtowania nie zrobi Ci nawet takiej ceny na jaką Cię chciał elektryk "oszukać".

----------


## cactus

Dajcie spokój z tymi "rabatami". W pierwszej lepszej hurtowni online dostaniemy lepsze ceny za kabel, nawet na metry, niż z tym "super" rabatem od elektryka.

----------


## darkdarkman

Nawet nie wiesz jak się mylisz  :big grin:

----------


## cactus

> Gniazdko podwójne to jeden punkt? A dwa gniazdka w podwójnej puszce to dwa punkty czy jeden (bo jedna puszka). A jak dwie puszki łączone ze sobą to już dwa punkty nie? Rozumiem też, że 4 wyłączniki pojedyncze to 4 punkty, tak samo jak 4 wyłączniki w zestawie 2 schodowe i 2 krzyżowe?  Puszki łączeniowe (o ile ktoś stosuje) to jest punkt elektryczny czy nie? I tak dalej i tak dalej.
> Rozliczenie za punkt jest idiotyczne. Zwłaszcza przy instalacjach "inteligentnych".


Gniazdko podwójne - jeden punkt
puszka jesli chcesz dodatkową łączeniową - też jeden punkt. BTW- ktoś tak jeszcze robi ?
4 włączniki pojedyncze - 4pkt
2 krzyżowe - dwa punkty itd
Wiadomo że to lekkie naciąganie ale z drugiej strony może być też odwrotnie np jedno gniazdko gdzieś na strychu gdzie trzeba ciągnać 30m kabla przez rózne powierchnie i zawijasy a też musi policzyć jako jeden punkt.

----------


## darkdarkman

Dlatego jest to z lekka bez sensu. Ale skoro elektrycy robiący w mieszkaniówce tak lubią to jak to się mówi "z Bogiem". 
Inwestor niech tylko lepiej na piśmie weźmie od majstra czy ich definicje punktu elektrycznego są zbieżne, bo mogą wyjść jaja przy rozliczeniu.

----------


## cactus

> Nawet nie wiesz jak się mylisz


To mi to powiedz.
Akurat akcesoria i kable elektryczne kupuje kilka razy w miesiącu przez sklepy online i jeszcze się nie zdażyło żeby coś było droższe niż w wycenie elektryka. Przykład - kabel 3x1.5mm2 to koszt w sklepie internetowym od 1.2zl do 1.3zł. W sklepiej stacjonarnym około 1.8zł, przy zakupie krążka da sie znaleźć poniżej 1.5zł, z rabatem elektryka czasem zbliżą się do cen z internetu ale zwykle jest wyraźnie drożej.

----------


## dwiecegly

Akurat z elektrykiem rozliczałem się za całość, ustaliliśmy cene powiedzmy 6tyś za całość przed tynkami (okolo 120pkt) + 800zł za rozdzielke i pomiary po tynkach. Potem doszło jak to zwykle kilka punktów, kilka sie zmodyfikowało ale nie wział za to żadnej dodatkowej kasy.
Ale prawda jest taka że wiekszosc rozlicza się za punkty. Czasami róznie je definują dlatego trzeba bardzo uważać, część jako oddzielny punkt liczy podłączenie każdego kabla od strony rozdzielni czyli jak np mamy 12 pomieszczen i do nich każdy kabel na gniazdka i oswietlenie osobno to licza 24 punkty dodatkowe. Kiedyś sie o to pokłóciłem z instalatorem przy uzgadnianiu kosztów bo jakby nie było liczy podwójnie - raz za podłączenie wszystkiego w rozdzielni a potem jeszcze za punkty w tej rozdzielni - dla mnie naciąganie na całej lini.

----------


## El*ontro

> Właśnie ma być tak, że kalkulacja ma zawierać koszt materiału i robociznę rozbite na części składowe. Instalator ma zarabiać na instalacji, a nie kantować nas na materiałach. Właśnie w tym tkwi problem.


Jeżeli uważasz, że elektryk kantuje cię na materiale, go zmień. Zarabianie na materiale nie jest kantowaniem.




> W ogóle to takie zakupy przez instalatora mają drugie dno. Usługa z materiałem prowadzi do tego, że instalator kupuje najpodlejszy i najtańszy sprzęt, kupuje gorsze kable, a sprzedaje jak te najdroższe.


Niekoniecznie tak jest. Elektryk, z którym współpracuję, kupuje kable dobrej jakości, bo takie lepiej się układa. Jeżeli ktoś chce sam kupić towar, to nie ma sprawy, ale ma być taki jak on powie. Wiem, że nie jest to norma, ale może nie trzeba od razu nazywać wszystkich oszustami.

----------


## El*ontro

> Wykonawca zarabia na róznicy w Vacie 23% vs 8% przy usłudze z materiałem. Mi to pasuje dopoki kupuje dobry materiał i podaje prawdziwe jego ceny. Oczywiscie to ma sens jeśli wykonawca w ogóle wystawia fakture za robote, bo jak nie to materiał najlepiej kupować samemu.


Wykonawca nie zarabia na różnicy w podatku VAT. To tylko klient końcowy płaci mniej, niż miałby zapłacić pełną stawkę. Natomiast wykonawcy rośnie nadpłata VAT w urzędzie skarbowym, której tak łatwo nie odzyska, jeżeli nie chce narażać się na kontrolę.

----------


## dwiecegly

Mi wykonawca dał po prostu niższą cenę za robote i wprost powiedział że torche dorobi sobie na różnicy w stace VAT, to troche może być czasami spore jesli materiał jest liczony w grubych tyś zł. Może przy elektryce to nie jest tak sporo ale taki instalator CO i wod-kan powiedział mi 2tyś mniej za robote bo tyle sobie odbił na Vacie.

----------


## El*ontro

> Mi wykonawca dał po prostu niższą cenę za robote i wprost powiedział że torche dorobi sobie na różnicy w stace VAT, to troche może być czasami spore jesli materiał jest liczony w grubych tyś zł. Może przy elektryce to nie jest tak sporo ale taki instalator CO i wod-kan powiedział mi 2tyś mniej za robote bo tyle sobie odbił na Vacie.


Wystawił fakturę? Podejrzewam, że nie.

----------


## dwiecegly

Akurat od niego mam pełna fakture na robocizne i materiał.

----------


## xtea

Najgorsi są ci "integratorzy" i "specjaliści od IB" zakładający "gotowe systemy". Tam już nic nie wiadomo ile co kosztuje. Można się nieźle naciąć.

----------


## El*ontro

> Akurat od niego mam pełna fakture na robocizne i materiał.


Nie wiem, w jaki sposób wyszedł mu zysk na podatku VAT. Może po porostu policzył 8% zamiast 23% i stąd ta różnica.




> Najgorsi są ci "integratorzy" i "specjaliści od IB" zakładający "gotowe systemy". Tam już nic nie wiadomo ile co kosztuje. Można się nieźle naciąć.


Masz jakąś traumę?

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Najgorsi są ci "integratorzy" i "specjaliści od IB" zakładający "gotowe systemy". Tam już nic nie wiadomo ile co kosztuje. Można się nieźle naciąć.


Piszesz bzdury i nazywasz innych, znających się na automatyce 100 razy bardziej od Ciebie trolami a udowadniasz że sam nim jesteś. Oczywiście widziałem już ofertę na IB mieszczącą się na jednej stronie A4, ale oferta przygotowana przez doświadczoną firmę integracyjną jest klarowna i zrozumiała. Rozumiem że możesz o tym nie wiedzieć bo nigdy z taką firmą nie miałeś styczności i takiej oferty nie widziałeś. Tak samo jak zapewne nie widziałeś dokumentacji z takiej instalacji. 

Rynek jest duży a zapotrzebowanie jest zarówno na zawodowe firmy które trzymają poziom usług i cen, jak i na takich jak Ty, na chińskich systemach i z niezgłoszoną działalnością lub z elektrykami przyjętymi na czarno po godzinach. Więc nie masz się czym przejmować, dla wszystkich znajdzie się robota.

----------


## xtea

Ile razy mam powtarzać, że nie handluję sterownikami ani w ogóle niczym nie handluję. Raczej produkujemy ale w branży raczej ciężkiej.

----------


## darkdarkman

> To mi to powiedz.
> Akurat akcesoria i kable elektryczne kupuje kilka razy w miesiącu przez sklepy online i jeszcze się nie zdażyło żeby coś było droższe niż w wycenie elektryka. Przykład - kabel 3x1.5mm2 to koszt w sklepie internetowym od 1.2zl do 1.3zł. W sklepiej stacjonarnym około 1.8zł, przy zakupie krążka da sie znaleźć poniżej 1.5zł, z rabatem elektryka czasem zbliżą się do cen z internetu ale zwykle jest wyraźnie drożej.


YDYpa telefoniki 3x1,5 mam po 1,09, jakiś chiński badziew mam poniżej 100zł za krążek, więc wiesz... Inna sprawa, że nie zajmujemy się mieszkaniówką, więc operujemy raczej kilometrami. 

A wracając do tematu. Na rynku pracy elektryków i "elektryków" jak mrówków. Jeden się nie podoba, można wziąć innego. Jak się nie podoba, że elektryk kupuje materiał, można go kupić samemu. Jeśli ma się jakieś uwagi co do wymaganej jakości materiału, można zawrzeć w umowie, że chce się aparaty modułowe Eatona, gniazdka Legrand Sistena, przewody Telefoniki i co tam sobie kto wymarzy.
Tyle, że jak dochodzi do wyceny, to nagle okazuje się, że klient celuje w Bemko i inną chińszczyznę.

----------


## dejna

Czy takie Bemko jest gorsze, mam na myśli czy nie spełnia swojego zadania?

----------


## darkdarkman

Jeśli nie jest fabrycznie trachnięte, to jakiś czas działa. Dłuższy albo krótszy. Innymi słowy większość chińszczyzny jest bardzo awaryjna.
W domkach jednorodzinnych pomiarów się nie robi w zasadzie, o testowaniu aparatów w ogóle nie ma mowy, więc sobie wisi taki ciapuś i podtrzymuje we właścicielu fałszywe przekonania o ochronie.

----------


## cactus

> YDYpa telefoniki 3x1,5 mam po 1,09, jakiś chiński badziew mam poniżej 100zł za krążek, więc wiesz... Inna sprawa, że nie zajmujemy się mieszkaniówką, więc operujemy raczej kilometrami.


Pisałem o cenach za 100m, bardzo łatwo znaleźć nawet na jakimś allegro cene za krążek w okolicach 120zł z wliczoną przesyłką czyli wychodzi niewiele ponad 1zł za metr. Gdybym brał kilometr to na pewno będzie jeszcze taniej. Pisze o kablach produkcji polskiej. Chińszczyzne mozna znaleźć poniżej 1zł.
Wracając do zniżek dla zawodowych elektryków, jak robilem jakis czas temu wycene u kilku to cześć z nich na życzenie dołączała wykaz materiałow i ich ceny - kabel 3x1.5 najtaniej mieli po 1.5zł (specjlanie teraz sprawdziłem w starych mailach) a 3x2.5 po 2,4zł. To jest najniższa oferta, inni mieli sporo drożej np odpowiednio 2zł i 3,3zł. To już są ceny wyższe niż w markecie. Wiadomo że cześć z nich po prostu jeszcze dorabia na materiale, a część po prostu bierze krążek w najbliższej hurtowni po drodze do roboty bo ma to gdzieś bo i tak klient płaci.

----------


## dejna

> Jeśli nie jest fabrycznie trachnięte, to jakiś czas działa. Dłuższy albo krótszy. Innymi słowy większość chińszczyzny jest bardzo awaryjna.
> W domkach jednorodzinnych pomiarów się nie robi w zasadzie, o testowaniu aparatów w ogóle nie ma mowy, więc sobie wisi taki ciapuś i podtrzymuje we właścicielu fałszywe przekonania o ochronie.


Byłem przed chwilą w markecie OBI. Ceny przewodów 3x1.5 1.38 zł, 3x2.5 2.08 zł.
Co do aparatury rozdzielniowej to w OBI widziałem tylko Bemko. Gdyby były takie niebezpieczne to by ich nie sprzedawali. Ja sam mam chiński osprzęt w domu w Polsce (dom na sprzedaż) z wyposażeniem Kania. Pamiętam, że było to tańsze o połowę od całej reszty. Już mija prawie 10 lat i wszystko działa, w szczególności różnicówki i bezpieczniki. Były nawet badane wszystkie gniazdka rok temu miernikiem firmy Sonel i wszystko działa. Też się ze mnie naśmiewali że jestem dziadem ale widać miałem rację.

----------


## cactus

A czemu miałoby nie działać - przewody przeciez maja certyfikaty więc są badane nawet te najtańsze. Moduły do rozdzielni tak samo.  Zwiększona niezawdoność takiego Hagera w stosunku do dużo tanszego odpowiednika jest zapewne tylko teoretyczna.

----------


## dejna

> A czemu miałoby nie działać - przewody przeciez maja certyfikaty więc są badane nawet te najtańsze. Moduły do rozdzielni tak samo.  Zwiększona niezawdoność takiego Hagera w stosunku do dużo tanszego odpowiednika jest zapewne tylko teoretyczna.


Oby się nie okazało, że Hager jest robiony w tej samej fabryce co brand Bemko :/
Jakie kable były nie wiem do końca. Dawał je elektryk. Byłem zakręcony i mnie oskubali.

----------


## darkdarkman

Panowie - wierzcie sobie w co chcecie  :smile:  Szczerze życzę, żeby nic złego wam to nie przyniosło, bo ani nie mam wewnętrznej potrzeby udowadniania, że moja racja jest najmojsza, ani syndromu mesjasza. 
Czy ja komuś bronię Kanluxów, Bemko i innego chińskiego badziewia? Albo chińskich przewodów, z żyłami w kolorze różowym i zaniżonych rzeczywistych średnicach?  Na zdrowie!

Ciekawe tylko czemu zamiast kupić nowego  Shuanghuana CEO, wolicie VW Passata w tedei od helmuta  :big grin:

----------


## dejna

Bemko i Kanlux są głównymi produktami we wszystkich marketach, sklepach oraz w internecie. W internecie jest najtaniej. Gdyby ten osprzęt był taki groźny to dawno by go nie było na rynku. Chińskie przewody i tak są lepsze niż te aluminiowe co siedzą w większości bloków i starych domów. Nie ma już takich obciążeń jak kiedyś.

----------


## kasprzyk

Przewody - można trafić na takie, z których bardzo trudno ściągnąć izolację, przy zarabianiu większej ilości żył, można sporo stracić czasu i nerwów. Większym problemem może być trafienie na partie materiału, który już na krążku ma małą rezystancję izolacji, kiedyś poruszony temat na elektrodzie.

----------


## darkdarkman

> Bemko i Kanlux są głównymi produktami we wszystkich marketach, sklepach oraz w internecie. W internecie jest najtaniej. Gdyby ten osprzęt był taki groźny to dawno by go nie było na rynku. Chińskie przewody i tak są lepsze niż te aluminiowe co siedzą w większości bloków i starych domów. Nie ma już takich obciążeń jak kiedyś.



Kolego - mnie nie przekonuj. Jak już pisałem - możesz sobie wierzyć w co chcesz i z czym Ci dobrze  :smile: 
A jak już chcesz koniecznie kogoś przekonywać, to wymyśl jakieś lepsze argumenty niż to, że coś jest dobre, bo się sprzedaje w marketach...

----------


## xtea

Cała developerka robi na Chińskich kablach i Bemko-podobnych, bo liczy się uzysk z metra kwadratowego i jakoś nikogo nie zabija ani się domy nie palą.

----------


## APZ

> Byłem przed chwilą w markecie OBI. Ceny przewodów 3x1.5 1.38 zł, 3x2.5 2.08 zł.
> Co do aparatury rozdzielniowej to w OBI widziałem tylko Bemko. Gdyby były takie niebezpieczne to by ich nie sprzedawali. Ja sam mam chiński osprzęt w domu w Polsce (dom na sprzedaż) z wyposażeniem Kania. Pamiętam, że było to tańsze o połowę od całej reszty. Już mija prawie 10 lat i wszystko działa, w szczególności różnicówki i bezpieczniki. Były nawet badane wszystkie gniazdka rok temu miernikiem firmy Sonel i wszystko działa. Też się ze mnie naśmiewali że jestem dziadem ale widać miałem rację.


Ja miałem taką umowę z moim instalatorem, daje mu swoją wycenę a on jeżeli się mieści to wchodzi z materiałem. Pierwszy raz zrobiłem odwrotnie instaltor dał swoją wycenę na alarm, chciałem go zabić śmiechem. Nie dość że ceny katalogowe to jeszcze urządzenia policzone dwa razy np. zasilacz był już w obudowie a on doliczał jako pozycja. Była męska rozmowa bo do jego roboty nie miałem zastrzeżeń.  Miały być ceny rynkowe tj. najniższe dostępne czy to z hurtowni czy z internetu. Zdenerwowałem się podczas instalacji wod - kan bo materiału za 2 000 zł a ktoś na mnie chce 1000 zł zarobić. Powiedziałem nie, rozumiem, że nie da się dokładnie zrobić na wszystko zapotrzebowania, żeby wszystko kupić/wycenić na raz ale to nie powód żeby takim sposobem wymuszać zakup droższych materiałów od instalatora. Za 1000 zł mogę robić za dostawcę parę dni. 
Prawda jest taka, że jak różnicę w kwocie robi kilka pozycji. Jeżeli te pozycje zakupisz a resztę puścisz przez instalatora to nie dołożysz zbyt dużo a masz święty spokój.

----------


## Wykona

> Mi wykonawca dał po prostu niższą cenę za robote i wprost powiedział że torche dorobi sobie na różnicy w stace VAT, to troche może być czasami spore jesli materiał jest liczony w grubych tyś zł. Może przy elektryce to nie jest tak sporo ale taki instalator CO i wod-kan powiedział mi 2tyś mniej za robote bo tyle sobie odbił na Vacie.


To, że Wykonawca daje Ci FV nie oznacza , że wykazany VAT jest odprowadzany do US. Często-gęsto taka FV leci do kosza i nie jest nigdzie wykazywana. Oprócz VAT-u trzeba jeszcze zapłacić podatek dochodowy.

Tak czy siak najlepiej kupować materiał samodzielnie w hurtowniach lub przy promocjach w dużych sklepach budowlanych.

----------


## dejna

Żaden wykonawca nie daje faktur, a jak go poprosić to dolicza i wychodzi dużo drożej.

----------

